# Puppy is yawning a lot



## BamaBrandy (Mar 5, 2008)

Any idea why my puppy is yawning a lot, something like a hundred times a day?


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

Excessive yawning can be a sign of stress.  It's a calming signal dogs use to 'calm' the situation/person/other dog down. Could be your pup is somewhat insecure and does not understand what's asked of him.


----------



## BamaBrandy (Mar 5, 2008)

Could be but she yawns mostly when nothing is happening when we are just sitting on the couch together or she is laying around by herself. When she is active she rarely yawns. She could be under stress but I am not sure why, I'm not under any stress so I don't think she picks it up from me

This just started a week and a half ago after she was at the vet for 2 days due to a stomach problem. She is fine now though.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Could be stress due to being bored. Maybe she's not getting enough exercise and is not really tired, but because there's no activity, she's a little stressed by not having anything to do. Could try something like a kong, or a bully stick to chew on while sitting with you, something to keep her pre-occupied, and mentally working, or any toy she's interested in.


----------



## BamaBrandy (Mar 5, 2008)

Good point, I will try that. In fact I used to give her things to chew on before she got sick and I backed off because she swallowed something like a large piece of rawhide or beleive it or not destroyed a Nylabone and threw that up all night and morning. 

Now that I took those away she is yawning, I need to work her brain more. She gets a ton of exercise everyday so I know that's not it.

Should I go back to the Kong? I can't suff it with anything because she has a very sensative stomach now and is on boiled chicken and rice diet with a small amount of kibble. No treats, cookies, bisquites, nothing!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

How would she react to a bully stick? They are quite hard, and braided. It's like dried tendons. It takes my Betty some time to get through one. I personally don't like things like Nylabones or raw hide, but Betty has no problems with Bully Sticks. They can be found at Petco. Try one, and if she has no stomach problems with it, then you have something she can chew on as a treat, as it takes a while to go through one. They come in 2 lengths too, I think 6 inches and 10 or 11 inches.

There's also some toys that you can put kibble in and it takes the dog a while to figure out how to get the treats. Might try one of those puzzle toys as well, that way she has to work alot to get a couple pieces of kibble/treat.


----------



## BamaBrandy (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll try it thanks. We just did some marker training and she did very well. She is chewing a Kong now and she has yawned 14 times in the past 90 minutes, this is the first time I have counted. She is chewing and not yawning now.

Also, she is losing all of her baby teeth right now, not sure if this has anything to do with it but she has not been sleeping well as a result.

The yawning came right back after she got bored with the kong. I think it's time for the vet again.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I read about yawning in humans and the reasons we do it. Obviously we yawn when we're tired - but I also read it's to get more oxygen in our lungs.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Motebi said:


> Excessive yawning can be a sign of stress.  It's a calming signal dogs use to 'calm' the situation/person/other dog down. Could be your pup is somewhat insecure and does not understand what's asked of him.


 thats what I think as well. A yawn or deep exhale tells those around them to relax as well..


----------

